# Share your day August 2013



## TICA (Aug 3, 2013)

Time to start an August thread!  A little late, but better late than never.

Thanks to all who sent well wishes for my sister, she's had a very hard 2013 so far, so fingers crossed she makes it through her current health issues.  She's out of ICU but still not stable but they told us to expect some ups and downs for the next week or so, so we are trying to stay positive.

I have no idea what today will bring but the weather is glorious so I'm taking that as a good sign.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_Try to stay positive Tica, my thoughts and prayers are with you_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 3, 2013)

Best wishes to your sister TICA.  Sounds like it has been taking a hit on you too.   Take care of yourself.  :rose:
May she get out of the hospital soon - that is the best medicine.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 3, 2013)

HALP!!! I usually leave the canoe and the Pelican boat turned over on the bank by the water. Yesterday I was mowing there co I put them both in the water tied to a stake. I meant to pull them out of the water and turn them over again after mowing but I didn't.

This morning it is pouring down rain. I looked out and the first thing I saw was the canoe floating across the lake. Later it was farther down the lake out of sight.

I went out, still in my pjs, and pulled the boat up and emptied the water from it. I'll have to use it to go after the canoe when the rain stops.The stake was still in place and the boat still tied so I don't know how the canoe got loose.:help1:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 3, 2013)

*TICA*.....Best wishes and thoughts for your sister.  Be sure to take care of yourself in this stressful time.

*Rkunsaw*...I just saw a news clip where a bear in Denver was stealing the dumpsters behind a restaurant.  He didn't just want to do a dumpster dive, he wanted the whole thing.  They caught him on tape pushing it away..He had done this several times before they put the camera up.

Maybe a bear wanted to go for a canoe ride!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, kids. I guess I'm late to the party because this is the first time I've noticed that this thread is here...so I'm glad August didn't really start until today

What have I done so far? Welllll...this morning I hauled out a ladder and cleaned out my gutter. Yes, one gutter. And not to worry, my granny flat is only one story. It did occur to me that for about half the length of the gutter, my patio is underneath and if I fell there I'd surely break one or some bones. Ah, well, at least that would have meant retiring now instead of next April! 

And virtuous old lady that I am, when I finished with the gutter, I sprayed bleach water on the siding where the rain splashes up against the house. Now my gutter is clean and so is the siding.

Need to be careful...might break my arm patting myself on the back

I saw another thread discussing a dating website for farmers only. I'm not a farmer. Drat. Living on a farm or at least in a rural area would suit me just fine and dandy. Too bad I'm way past child-bearing age because those farmers probably all want families. That's life, I guess; I'm usually a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

TICA, wishing the best for your sister too.  Also, please take good care of yourself. :girl_hug:

Rkunsaw, hope you retrieve your canoe without further incident, sounds like foulplay to me.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 3, 2013)

I got the canoe back. It drifted to the other side of the lake at the farthest end, but up against the shore. I took a paddle with me and went around the lake, emptied the water from the canoe and paddled back home.

*Georgiaxplant*  Don't worry. There are plenty of old folks in rural areas.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 4, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> *TG since most of us here are retired, all days are the same. For some every day is Saturday, for others every day is Monday. *
> 
> The nurse called Thursday and said Brooke had an appointment for another test (I think it's called a cardiogram) on the 13th. Yesterday the nurse called and said she had scheduled her for the stress test on the 14rh. Brooke called back and asked why they didn't schedule them on the same day. She said that was the only openings they had, but later called back and said she could do both on the 14th but the first one would nave to be early in the morning.



*rkunsaw*... best wishes to your wife (and you) for all her testing.. Hope the doctors know what they're doing and give her peace of mind and that all is well. 

My main concern every time I go through the paces of any health tests and yearly check-ups, is that doctors seem to have an agenda of their own and they never truly answer _my_ concerns. I just have a hard time with their one size fits all approach to so many health issues... 

As for the bolded .... yes, that is my life also. I prefer the weekdays to the weekend myself. I have to look at the calendar on the computer to see what day it is. I have this fear of losing track of time.... 

And as for sharing my day ... down here in southern Texas we have been under a heat dome for some time.. highs in 100 degree range everyday, lows around 80, and humidity - really high! 
It's stay out of the sun, into the A/C time everyday. Don't get much done when it is like this.

(** I not only lose track of time .. I was in the wrong month thread .. July to August,  got it)


----------



## TICA (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you soooo much to all who have sent good wishes!   My sister is still in the hospital and may be there for a while yet.  Not quite ICU but the next step down from that.  She's having her ups and downs and is not quite stable yet, but holding her own and actually started bossing me around last night (get me this;  clear my tray off), so I'm taking that as a good thing.  They are still trying to get the medications right but she has a lot of allergies so it is no easy task.  She seems to be improving each day, but each day is also bringing a new medical issue to light but she is awake off and on.   

I'm doing OK and feel much better about the situation after I see her.  I'm thinking positive and hoping for a grand coming home party for when she is released.

Sorry, my mind is a thousand different places so I may be repeating myself - just wanted to say thanks to all of you!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 4, 2013)

Good Sunday morning, Peeps!

TICA, glad you're feeling a bit better about your sister's health problems.

Rkunsaw, I do believe that a bear came along after seeing a picture of the bear in a boat and figured "Why not me?" When she caught her limit, she just left the canoe for you to fetch back home.

I think I'm gonna go peek at that farmers only website

About doctors...don't get me started! Sometimes I think it's all about getting me in, getting me out and moving along to the next person but making sure that I make yet another appointment. And with my insurance if I go in for anything--even just to check BP so that my prescription will be renewed--I feel positively _badgered _to make an appointment for whatever they feel is the ailment du jour. Gimme a break and be grateful that you have a patient who requires little except maintenance!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2013)

Took a nice walk alone this morning on a trail in a wooded area.  Was so happy to see that the creek flowing through it had some nice high waters from recent rains, around a week ago it was almost bone dry...was saying to my hubby that I was concerned for the little baby fish that were stuck in a puddle surrounded by dry land, with nowhere to go.  Had to roll up my pant legs and take off my socks and sneakers to cross a path that was normally pretty dry.  All in all, wonderful walk on a sunny day, and from the sounds of it, all the birds were also enjoying the new moisture. eaceful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2013)

TWHRider, I'm _always _amazed at how much you (and hubby) need to do on a regular basis to keep things going, and your horses taken care of.  I admire you and your drive!  Hope you're taking care of yourself too, seems like you pretty much work for hours and sleep...not much healthy eating or relaxing "me" time, it appears.  Hope your aches are not too severe, and you have a peaceful night. :love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 4, 2013)

My gawwshh..TWH..It sounds like you two pushed it much too hard today. I don't know what your set up is as far as cross fencing, but is it possible to just let some of the pasture go since you aren't using it for grazing, and maybe just mow a firebreak around it. Any chance of leasing some of it out for the hay and letting someone else do the cutting? How about leaving the boys out at night in good weather in a dry lot paddock you could use your loader to scrape...less stall cleaning maybe... Boy, I'm just throwing things out to consider to help minimize your work load. Maybe none are an option though. 

Lately, I've been brainstorming on how to minimize some of the work load around here. It's difficult to re-group when you're used to doing things a certain way...but diminished health and stamina are rearing their ugly heads.

 Mr. O-gal never got out of any of the horsie chores, fence building and carpentry work either, despite his own decision not to pursue equestrian endeavors...We're lucky to have these guys that support us in spite of ourselves!layful::love_heart:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 4, 2013)

SeaBreeze, the visual of you taking off your shoes and socks and wading through the mud made me laugh...Next time try this:

Legs and Feet:_Squish Your Toes in the Mud_
Now pretend (you don't have to pretend, you will be) that you are standing barefoot in a big, fat mud puddle. Squish your toes down deep into the mud. Try to get your feet down to the bottom of the mud puddle. You’ll probably need your legs to help you push. Squish your toes down. Push your feet, hard! (Hold for 10 seconds). Okay, come back out now. Relax your feet, relax your legs, and relax your toes. It feels so good to be relaxed. No tenseness anywhere. You feel warm and tingly.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

I love college football and am so anxious for the new season to begin . . . watched the ESPN replay of the 2006 Rose Bowl, National Championship between undefeated Number One USC and undefeated  Number Two Texas.  What a great game!  But . . . Texas won . . . in the last 16 seconds!  Darn!

Could have watched The Cowboys and The Dolphins live on NBC . . . but that's professional . . . bleah...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I love college football and am so anxious for the new season to begin . . . watched the ESPN replay of the 2006 Rose Bowl, National Championship between undefeated Number One USC and undefeated  Number Two Texas.  What a great game!  But . . . Texas won . . . in the last 16 seconds!  Darn!
> 
> Could have watched The Cowboys and The Dolphins live on NBC . . . but that's professional . . . bleah...



I too love college ball. I have to root for two teams. NY...Syracuse and FL....The Gators...chomp, chomp.

with college ball there is so much going on between fans and bands, etc. Pro ball, well, give me my million and I'll play another game for you. I'll watch it, but not my first choice.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 5, 2013)

Sooooeeey. I'm ready for the Razorbacks to play. I hope they are ready too. Last year they were 'sposed to be so good, but with the coach getting fired over a scandal and all they had a dismal season. This year we have a new cooach we stole from Wisconsin. we're picked to be last in our conference but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2013)

I grew up on football .. was force-fed it from the age of 5 (Cleveland Browns/Jim Brown) .. it has just become a regular part of my life since then.    
I am into high school ball on Friday Nights .. go to local games at the neighborhood Berry Center quite often.

College ball on Saturday is the most exciting!  Love it.   At the college level they sure put their heart and soul into the games, and so many games keep you on pins and needles until the last second!  I find myself peeking out from behind a pillow at the end of many games .. so much drama.  Gets the heart rate up too much!  
I like to follow LSU and Ohio State the most.  Did like Texas Tech when they had their crazy coach Mike Leach.

And Sunday I keep up with the NFL too, mainly Houston, but I watch all ... and have gone on fan travel trips over the years.  Those were fun. ..I like visiting other stadiums, fans and seeing their tailgates..  
I know the players  are into the fame and money at this point, but talent is still there and they can put on a great game.  

Last night HOF game was lame, as expected.  Was hoping Miami would win.  Oh, well ... now unto pre-season .... 


Another 100 degree day here today ..  waiting for delivery truck (getting furniture delivery for neighbors) ... and must go set up the lawn sprinklers for double-duty watering.  Have to water lawn, shrubs, and house foundation often in this heat.


----------



## TICA (Aug 7, 2013)

Finally have a minute or two to catch up!  Sister is out of the woods and improving everyday but I imagine she'll still have at least another week in the hospital.  Have been running back and forth to town to pick up our mother and visit everyday, but I'm finally starting to see her progress so all is well! :clap:

The weather has been fabulous now for about a week although we had a freak thunder storm on Monday.  Sun was shining but thunder and lightening all around us.  I thought it hit the house at one point and actually went out to see if it did.  Have never had it that close and I've been through a lot of storms!

My son is home on vacation and has been touring around the province, but it is good to have him home for a little while.  Haven't seen my horse in about 2 weeks or more, but he is at a good barn and I know he's being looked after.  My daughter has been up and making sure he gets his ears scratched and feet picked out.  I'm feeling quite blessed that I have my children to count on when needed!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Aug 7, 2013)

My day: hot, humid and now raining. Flooding all around us, but thankfully not in our immediate area. More to come tomorrow; let's hope that misses us, too!:rain::rain:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

Have the day off as I'm scheduled to work this weekend.  Too lazy to decide how to waste it . . .    Think I might go back to bed...


----------



## TICA (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been going to the hospital every day to see my sister but good news - she's being released today.   Rented a car this morning so that I could let my daughter take mine to the cottage for a few days.  She's on vacation and the brakes went on her car, so its in the shop.   Did you know that some insurance companies will cover the insurance on a rental, even if your own car is still on the road?  I didn't but the guy at the rental office suggest that I check, and sure enough, my insurance will cover it so that saved me some money!  Met a friend for lunch then had a short visit with my horse.  Just had enough time to groom him and my daughter's horse, give them some treats then head for home.   

Looking forward to a quiet night then back at the running around tomorrow.  Mother's Dr. appt., groceries for my sister and who knows what else.  I've missed hearing what everyone is up to so come on you wonderful folks..... share your day!!

I need to know that I'm not the only one that doesn't have time to sit down anymore!  nthego:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 14, 2013)

_That's great to hear that your sister is being released from hospital today, home is the best place to be, being in her own home will speed up the recovery process finish her healing_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 16, 2013)

Happy for your news TICA  about your sister.  Hope you slow down a little now... you probably won't.layful:  

I spent my day with my son who is here for a few days from out of state.   He helped me with cleaning and packing things for a yard sale to come in the fall.  We covered a lot of ground, but there is still much to do all around. It's so much easier with a helping hand and  interesting talk.  It was a good day.   Never realize how much stuff you have until you _really_ dig through closets, the attic, etc.  FUN!
Taking a break from the work for a day, then back at it some more tomorrow....the heat and humidity are still high and it slows things down.  Looking forward to Fall - I think!


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 16, 2013)

_OMG you should see the stuff i have here, i tend to hang on to things i need someone who will say nope you don't need it and get rid of my clutter, i should do what Oprah suggests , put what you don't use in boxes and if you haven't needed anything from them at the end of 12 mths get rid of it all._


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 16, 2013)

We are having some plumbing repairs done and have spent all day chasing new bits to fit an old house.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've always said, if you are going to do renovations to an old house, it's easier to call in a bulldozer and start from  scratch.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

Have the day off for working last weekend . . . at last.  Yea!  Gonna catch up on yard (not work!) fun!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> We are having some plumbing repairs done and have spent all day chasing new bits to fit an old house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Nothing like chasing plumbing problems.  It's . . . a challenge.  Good luck!


----------



## TICA (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for the wonderful wishes for my sister.  She is indeed getting better every day!   Did some grocery shopping this morning and a few other errands but have the afternoon free for me!!  Yahoo!!!   Have no idea what I'll do, but suspect some reading and puttering around the house.   Good to be back to normal - as normal as I am anyways!


----------



## That Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

Were I to have a garage sale, Boo, I make enough money to retire in luxury...    But, I love my "junk" and will remain attached to it in blissful poverty.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 17, 2013)

My son called.  He's working in San Francisco this weekend and will drive down to visit tomorrow.  Yea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2013)

Cool TG, hope you have a nice Sunday visit with your son!  *TICA*, so good to hear that your sister is getting better. :love_heart:  We just dragged ourselves out in the heat for a walk in the woods, nice area where no dogs are allowed, but too hot unless you were in the shade of a tree.  I have no energy on these days, couldn't even think of accomplishing all the chores that TWHRider deals with on a daily basis.  I guess growing up in a city atmosphere makes you a softie when it comes to real outdoor labor, folks who grow up on farms or ranches seem to have a lot more physical endurance, I'm amazed at all they do, regardless of age.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 18, 2013)

Drove to my nephew's in Harrison Thursday night. Up at 3:30 and on the road by 4am Friday norning for a trip to Milwaukee, Wisconsin. A cousin died a few months ago and left us some things from his collection. 

We met his closest friends ( some really nice people) who had kept the collection for us. If they hadn't called and told us we wouldn't have know he left them for us.

Had a great time visiting and being shown around Milwaukee Friday evening, then up and on the road by 3am Saturday. Got to his house about 1:30 pm, visited with his family awhile and then back home. 

I have a new found respect for GPS devices now. The lady in that little box got us everywhere we wanted to go with no problems at all. Gotta get one of those! :magnify:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2013)

My day off. Wife is working in campground office today so guess I will check out new indoor flea market up the road.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

*These ones help TWH*


----------



## TICA (Aug 18, 2013)

Just up, dogs fed, two cups of java into me and good to go!   A little whipper snipping, a little paint touch ups on the house, maybe a walk on the homestead,  maybe just a drive to Peggy's Cove.  Who knows?


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

_That sounds like a good day for you TICA_:hair:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 18, 2013)

Rkunsaw...Sorry for the loss of your cousin, it's nice he left you a remembrance.  I need one of those ladies in a box too!

TICA....Glad to hear your sis is on the road to recovery and is home.  I vote you do something nice for yourself today.  You've been very busy taking care of your loved ones.

TWH...Just went down that company from out if town road  last weekend. Two day of cleaning and cooking for an afternoon visit.  Told Mr. O, next time we meet them somewhere for lunch...yes, only the women get that "Everything must be perfect for company mentality"..not sure I understand it myself..after all really, whose gonna look in the closets (just kidding, not quite that anal, yet!)

My Mexican heroes came yesterday evening and did some mowing and weed whacking for us.  The weather was so beautiful we were able to do a campfire cookout for them.  They were off to the local night club for some partying afterward.....Oh, to have that kind of energy again!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2013)

*Rkunsaw*, sad that you lost your cousin, he was lucky to have such nice and caring friends to spend time with before his passing.  *TWHRider*, I know what you mean about the cleaning, I did that last time family visited and it wore me out completely.  An yes, they somehow find a reason to check out the closets and everything else.

Well, my husband and I took our little hike through the wooded area today, and I ended up taking a tumble.  I usually catch my balance if I stumble on any uneven ground or things like that.  This time we were crossing a little dry creek, and I stepped on a rock that I'm sure I've stepped on many times before.  Today it was unstable, rocked and sent me reeling.  I stumbled forward so hubby had no chance of helping out.

Nothing serious, but I have two skinned palms, two skinned knees and sore/bruised knee and shin.  Grateful not to have any breaks or sprains from it.  Took an Aleve when I got home and cleaned up.  Could have been a lot worse, so I'm happy about that.  Nice I wasn't walking alone today, good to have some caring support when you're lying there on the ground.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 18, 2013)

Ouch, Seabreeze, I'm glad it wasn't worse. Maybe you need a hiking pole to help you . They are helpful except most of the time I don't take mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2013)

My husband uses a walking stick that he fashioned himself a long time ago.  I don't like to use them, but I will if walking alone in winter when there's snow and ice on the gravel/dirt paths.  He always tries to get me to use one regularly, but I find them awkward...guess not as awkward as the spill I took today, LOL.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2013)

Gosh, glad you are okay. Could have been a lot worst. Brings to mind when someone ask you, " have an accident?"
 I tell them, "no thanks, I just had one."


----------



## nan (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh I hope you are ok SeaBreeze, skinned palms and knees is bad enough.Too cold wet and muddy to do anything here today only 13 deg celsius.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

_Do hope you are ok SB, it's scary when you fall over at our age_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks guys, it seems as I sit her at the computer I feel more and more swelling when I get up and walk.  Nothing with the joint though, just maybe muscles or tendons behind and around the knee area.  It will probably be sore for a week or more, but I think it's fine.  You're right Jillaroo, I could have broken a hip at my age.   I know my mother fell and broke her hip, and my husband's mom fell and broke her hip too...they were both in their 70s when it happened.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 18, 2013)

Those rocks are worse than poisonous snakes - hope you heal quickly!

I'm in a strange predicament tonight - an old boyfriend of my roomie is staying over for a few nights until he gets his house up to snuff. He's 68, tall and thin, seems like a nice-enough guy, telling jokes and stuff.

Only problem is that he just got out of prison today. Even _that_ I don't hold against anyone (I visited the Big House myself for 3 months years ago), but what bothers me is what he was in for.

****** predation of minors.

I don't know the whole story yet - not sure if I even want to - so right now I'm just trying to be invisible for the next few days while he stays here. As I said he has a house, but since it's been closed for almost 2 years there are a few things that have to be done to get it habitable again. I'm just worried that none of his family put him up for the interim, that he has to rely upon someone with whom he once had a relationship.

I'm also concerned for my roomie, that she doesn't get hurt again, because I'm fairly certain she still has feelings for him. Again, I make it a rule not to interfere in people's lives (Buddha knows I have my hands full with my own), but sometimes it's tough to watch a friend go down a potentially dangerous road all by themselves ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 18, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks guys, it seems as I sit her at the computer I feel more and more swelling when I get up and walk.  Nothing with the joint though, just maybe muscles or tendons behind and around the knee area.  It will probably be sore for a week or more, but I think it's fine.  You're right Jillaroo, I could have broken a hip at my age.   I know my mother fell and broke her hip, and my husband's mom fell and broke her hip too...they were both in their 70s when it happened.



_Have you been putting ice on it SB as they will help with the swelling, a pack of frozen peas wrapped in a tea towel is fine and do it every half hour or so and rest it, elevate your leg._


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh SeaBreeze, so sorry about your fall. You're gonna feel that tomorrow. At our age the old bod doesn't take kindly to hitting the deck,. Those rocks in creeks can be tricky, covered with invisible slime when it's warm, and the ever shifting nature of the rocks as the water flows around them...Our creek completely re-models its self after every storm,...Having a walking stick is a very good idea. Thank goodness hubby was there with you to help pick up the still attached pieces...

Well, keep the ice going, on the body and in the glass, topped off with something for medicinal purposes..maybe a *SeaBree**ze on the Rocks*....sorry, I couldn't resist. Hugs!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol, thanks OG.  Didn't bother with the ice at all and it's showing with the swelling...keeping that leg straight when I walk, looks like no walk in the park tomorrow.   SeaBreeze on the Rocks, good idea! layful:

Sorry guys ...didn't mean to :hijacked:.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 18, 2013)

Phil..that's a touchy predicament.  Did your roomie consult you on your feelings about the temporary boarder staying there?  I know if it were me, that invitation wouldn't be happening..sorry, I know he's done his time and blah..blah..blah..but I have serious trust issues, and am very suspicious by nature ..so probably not the best person to offer an opinion of the situation.  I have empathy for you, being caught in the middle, and none whatsoever for a ****** predator.  

Maybe this would be a good time to visit the Ozarks!  You've been sounding like you need a change of scenery anyway.nthego:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 18, 2013)

SeaBreeze, I just came upon this late and am yelling at you for not ICING right away!  Hope you are better, soon.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 19, 2013)

_Yeah you tell her TG she's a naughty girl_


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 19, 2013)

_I just knew that would be the one as i can picture you after a hard day on the farm flopping down like that onto the couch_


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to read about your nasty fall Seabreeze.  Glad it's not worse, although that is bad enough!   I imagine today will bring on more stiffness to the knees.   I second the frozen bags of peas.  They make great ice bags.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> It is my contention people like that don't move into the middle of nowhere unless they have something to hide.  Given two of the previous renters' history, Mrs. Cravitts here (think the old Bewitched sitcom) is already on "conspiracy theory" high alertlayful:
> 
> My first thought is he's in the Witness Protection Program.  The real estate agent must've put that house on Craig's List for someone from out of state to have found it.   I doubt he has any relatives around here that told him about the house because absolutely nobody was around when he moved himself in.  He did everything by himself
> 
> I haven't seen the vehicle up close, so I told Mr. TWH to see which state those plates are from - lol.



Mrs. Cravitts,  I would have the same thoughts! ....  for years I always thought convicted felons,  escapees in hiding,  would head to the heartland of America and work on farms to hide away.    
Hope you get your answers about your neighbor.


----------



## TICA (Aug 19, 2013)

What a difference a day makes.  *Seebreeze* - I do hope your leg gets better soon.  In addition to ice, elevation might help with the swelling.

*TWHRider - *Hope your new neighbor turns out to be a wonderful guy.  Maybe he is someone who hit some financial hard times and needs a place to figure out where he goes from there.  Don't think the worst until you have some more facts, although I can't wait to hear what your investigated skills will uncover.

*Phil*-  Hope things work out OK with the visitor and he moves on soon.  I try really hard not to pass judgement on anyone but draw the line on those who hurt others who can't fend for themselves.  

So far today I have taken out the recycle garbage (we do a lot of that here), took a walk on the new property, made an appointment to meet up with the excavating contractor tomorrow, visited with some friends on the way back back, bought a toaster oven and reheated a piece of pizza.   I do live an exciting life  Lol.   Not sure what the afternoon will bring but I'm ready for whatever happens!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 19, 2013)

SeaBreeze, I hope you are feeling better today, but my guess is that you are still pretty stiff and sore after that bad fall. I am glad it was not worse than it was.
 Falls at our age are not fun things. I try not to go anywhere, or do anything, that requires good balance anymore, and even on level ground, sometimes I am unsure.
It is good that you are still agile enough to be able to go on walks like you do. I also agree that having a walking stick is a great idea. I have one, and I use it if I am out walking here on the property, and it helps me a lot.

Sifu, I hope that things are being resolved with your houseguest, and that your roommate does not fall into the same situation with this man as she did before, and get hurt by him again. It is hard to watch someone do that, but often no way we can dissuade them.
 It is like the old story of the person walking down the street and falling into the mud puddle, over and over, until he learns to avoid it.
 They have to choose not to walk down that street anymore themselves.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2013)

*Phil*, I'd be _very _concerned too.  This guy sounds like a funny, charming manipulator.  I hope your roomie opens her eyes about him, and says good riddance for good.  I personally wouldn't want him under my roof at all.  I'll be surprised if his 'few nights' don't turn into weeks or months.  I've seen those child predator shows on TV, where these scumbags flirt with underage boys and girls, and arrange to meet them at their house...for a 'friendly visit', but funny how they always bring condoms, porn, alcohol, outfits, etc.  Chris Hansen appears from the next room and busts them.  I can't tolerate anyone who abuses children or animals. 

*That Guy*, you're right.  I have no excuse...fifty lashes with a wet noodle for me! :badgirl:  Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts.  There's still some swelling but not as much as yesterday.  I almost took a limping walk today with my hubby and the dog, but he talked me out of it.  I've been elevating it when I can.  All in all, it's not that black and blue, and feels better instead of worse, so I'm happy about that.  I think when I was stumbling and falling, and trying to right myself in the process, there was some twisting going on that caused the swelling.  Hubby said he was surprised to see me trying to stay upright, that I was pretty spry.  He thought I was going to make it, until I said hello to the ground.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 19, 2013)

*TWH:*


> As for me ------------ it rained Sunday, so the bush hogging did not get finished and no mowing got started. I took it as one last day to do nothing but watch Hallmark movies before I start cleaning, which means that all starts today. I am thrilled -- not.



I don't know about you, but I work so much better under pressure...It's good I'm like that since  I tend to put off all unpleasant tasks until the 11th hour.  I can find all kinds of diversions that take precedence over housework!



> It is my contention people like that don't move into the middle of nowhere unless they have something to hide.



 Uhh...That's probably what they thought about us. We got a lot of questions as to why we moved so far out and in such a secluded place... When I put the sign on my gate that says "You can have my guns when I run out of bullets", they probaby really did wonder. 

I'm rooting for you that this will be a nice, quiet neighbor that isn't whacked out!  You've kissed enough neighbor frogs to finally get a prince.







*Seabreeze:  *Good news to hear you are on the mend so quickly.  Falling can really take the wind out of your sails.  Just remember, at our age, rocks are not our friends, especially rocks in creeks.






Whew..outdid myself today.  I have been having a very hard time with pain in the mornings, so I've been slow to get started lately.  However, this morning I had to bite the bullet and get the Gangstas and Lovey mowed before it got hot outside. 

Between the grass, weeds and animals growing hair it seems like I'm always cutting, shaving or pulling something.  I almost forgot about Lovey until she came strolling by just as I was finishing the last Gangsta.  For that appearance, she got slapped up on the table and buzzed off too, and was very indignant about being finished up with a spray of tick and flea treatment.

Then cleaned the floors and did three loads of laundry, hung them out and put it all away, and now off to finish making dinner....I was tempted to put a broom up my butt and sweep the floor while I did all this!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Seabreeze:  *Good news to hear you are on the mend so quickly.  Falling can really take the wind out of your sails.  Just remember, at our age, rocks are not our friends, especially rocks in creeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya Ozarkgal, just glad I didn't land on some other rocks.  Sad to hear your pain is getting worse, hope things get a little better for you soon. :girl_hug:  Schnauzers are high maintenance for sure!  The most I ever had was 3 Standards at a time, and now that I'm older, one if plenty for me.  Haven't shaved the cat, but we were just talking about that because he had some hairball issues this past week.  Sounds like you had a super busy day, hope you can relax some after dinner.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 19, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Phil..that's a touchy predicament.  Did your roomie consult you on your feelings about the temporary boarder staying there?  I know if it were me, that invitation wouldn't be happening..sorry, I know he's done his time and blah..blah..blah..but I have serious trust issues, and am very suspicious by nature ..so probably not the best person to offer an opinion of the situation.  I have empathy for you, being caught in the middle, and none whatsoever for a ****** predator.
> 
> Maybe this would be a good time to visit the Ozarks!  You've been sounding like you need a change of scenery anyway.nthego:



Be careful what you wish for ... I might just show up some day with my bindle.

*DING! DING! DING! WORD OF THE DAY!!!*

*Bindle* - _noun_ \ˈbin-d[SUP]ə[/SUP]l\

perhaps alteration of _bundle_First Known Use: 1897
A bundle of clothes or bedding
_______________________________________

Thanks everyone for your comments on my situation. Being Taoist I just have to go with it and see where it leads, but I appreciate the empathy. 

... and I still sleep with my fighting knife strapped to my leg. 

Today they went out to take care of some business and were supposed to stay overnight somewhere. I got all set for a nice long evening of watching _Sherlock_ Season 1&2 again, had my cheese and crackers all set, in the recliner, laptop on my lap ...

BOOM, they're home. *sigh*

Good thing I didn't order that Chinese take-out girl ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 19, 2013)

_Hey Phil i would get a girl just to make them jealous lol, but in all seriousness i would make sure all your valuables items are secure as he may be light fingered , i live on my own but my handbag is always taken to my bedroom at night, better to be safe than sorry _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Today they went out to take care of some business and were supposed to stay overnight somewhere.
> 
> BOOM, they're home. *sigh*



I think a lot of their 'plans' are going to fizzle out at the last minute.  If she's ever having second thoughts, and asks your opinion, please let her know what you really think.  I feel even though she may not really like what you say, she'll appreciate your having her back.  Good luck.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 20, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Hey Phil i would get a girl just to make them jealous lol, but in all seriousness i would make sure all your valuables items are secure as he may be light fingered , i live on my own but my handbag is always taken to my bedroom at night, better to be safe than sorry _



Unfortunately I've given up females for Lent.

... of course, that doesn't rule out any of the OTHER species in the neighborhood ... 

Love the picture! 



SeaBreeze said:


> I think a lot of their 'plans' are going to fizzle out at the last minute.  If she's ever having second thoughts, and asks your opinion, please let her know what you really think.  I feel even though she may not really like what you say, she'll appreciate your having her back.  Good luck.



Thanks. I'm trying very hard to keep my own counsel, but as anyone who knows me or has even read my writing can figure out when I'm passionate on a subject I don't hold back, so this whole thing should be interesting.


----------



## TICA (Aug 20, 2013)

Was up early this morning, had coffee on the patio and met a contractor about clearing the land.  Gonna cost a bundle so will have to think about doing it now or waiting until later.  Will be going to the city later today to take my mother shoe shopping.  Think after the housework is done, I may just read and putter.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 20, 2013)

. . . just another; just another day . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 20, 2013)

*TICA*...we bought some land to build on for retirement.  Between clearing, driveway, foundation,septic and water well we had sticker shock and buyers remorse.  We still have the land, but ended up buying a sweet little almost ready to move into place, and even with what we put into it to finish it out, we ended up with more land and half the cost.    Of course, this happened right before the housing bubble burst, when everything was still heading to the sky with no limit in sight.  The land is probably now worth half of what we paid for it then. I was disappointed in that I had spent a year researching just the kind of house I wanted to build.  I'm okay with it now, though.

This seems like a good time to build, as real estate is starting to head back up.   

*SeaBreeze*...I hope you are well on the way to fully mending today.

*Phil.*.any update on your roomie's roomie? Inquiring minds want to know...okay, nosy, busy bodies want to know!


 My poodle friend that visited in July called last night all upset. She was carrying her little male poodle into the house when he jumped out of her arms. As she tried to catch him he landed oddly, and wouldn't put weight one of his front legs. She was afraid it was broken, but he allowed her to feel it and move it around with no problem. 
This was around 9:00 last night, so she called the vet and she agreed with what I had thought that he had probably pulled some soft tissue. Not so lucky, x-rays showed this morning that he had broken it in two places, around the elbow. 

$2500 later, with the bills still mounting he has two metal plates in his leg, with a 95 per cent chance of full recovery. She was training him in agility, and they think he will still be able to continue when he mends. 

 She was so upset and blaming herself for trying to catch him, throwing him off balance, thus the heavy landing. I reassured her that what she did was a normal reaction, that anyone would have had. I feel really bad for her, she is single and her three little poodles are her children.

Hugs to you and Robbie, tonight my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Went full out full steam ahead yesterday, so mostly puttered today.  Did cook a nice dinner, stuffed peppers and salad, with the peppers and most of the salad out of the garden. We won't talk about the lemon pie!


----------



## TICA (Aug 21, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *TICA*...we bought some land to build on for retirement.  Between clearing, driveway, foundation,septic and water well we had sticker shock and buyers remorse.  We still have the land, but ended up buying a sweet little almost ready to move into place, and even with what we put into it to finish it out, we ended up with more land and half the cost.    Of course, this happened right before the housing bubble burst, when everything was still heading to the sky with no limit in sight.  The land is probably now worth half of what we paid for it then. I was disappointed in that I had spent a year researching just the kind of house I wanted to build.  I'm okay with it now, though.
> 
> This seems like a good time to build, as real estate is starting to head back up.



I hear ya!   I'm taking my time and figuring out the least expensive way to go.  Last year I had about 3 acres cleared but came across a fellow who actually paid me for the timber so that didn't cost anything.   There is still a lot left (20 acres total), but I don't want it clear cut and it had been logged about 40 years ago so most of what is left is not worth the same deal.  The excavation contractor can do what I want and in the budget, but the real expense comes with getting rid of the scrub so I'm looking at alternatives.  Talked to another fellow this morning who I hope to meet there tomorrow.  He'll cut down the big trees and cut them into 4' lengths that I plan to stack and eventually use for fire wood.  The little ones that are about 3" round, can be cut easily and I'll use them for crafts or something, then he'll bring a chipper for the branches.  Nothing to haul away.  We'll see what he'll charge for that tomorrow, but it seems much more environmentally friendly than just plowing through the forest and leaving a big mess.  Driveway etc will be another story!

I looked for about 3 years for an existing place and either the land was great but the house beyond repair, or the house was great but the so called acreage was a mountain.  This place is still within commuting distance to the city so the property should maintain its value and gives me the option of renting the walk out basement apartment, or letting my kids live there but have their own space.  Seemed the best that I could find.  Anyway, I'm having a lot of fun planning and researching all the aspects of the (hopefully) soon to be hobby farm.   

So sorry about your friends poodles.  I feel her guilt.  When Digby was a little puppy, I stepped on him and thought I broke his leg.  It wasn't and in about 10 minutes he was into everything again, but wow did I feel bad!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> *Phil.*.any update on your roomie's roomie? Inquiring minds want to know...okay, nosy, busy bodies want to know!



Yeah, I know ... a regular little Harper's Valley PTA we got goin' on here, huh? 

Roomie's roomie brought me back a container of French fries from the restaurant up the street last night. He didn't get anything else, just that. Roomie says that's his way of telling me he likes and accepts me.

I couldn't help but think of that scene in _Lady and the Tramp_ ...

 

... but I drew the line at sucking spaghetti together! 

So far nothing new ... they're both spending their days fixing up his house, and roomie asked if I could help him move a recliner in and out of his truck. So far I haven't had the house to myself all through the night - maybe tonight ...

Sung to the tune of "Tonight" from _West Side Story_ ...

Tonight, tonight
I'll be alone tonight
I saw you and that guy drive away

Tonight, tonight
There's only me tonight
What I am, what I do, what I play

Today, all day I had the feeling
That I would soon be kneeling
I'm glad I wasn't right

For here I am
I'm ordering three pizzas, with clam
Tonight

Tonight, tonight
I think I'll start a fight
With thugs and goons all over the place

Tonight, tonight
The world is wild and bright
Going mad
Shooting sparks into my face

​


----------



## That Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello Kitty woke me up wanting to play.  Made coffee. Watched some birds at the bird bath.  Logged on here.  I'm an exciting kinda guy . . .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 21, 2013)

*Phil*: That old Elvis tune came to mind, with a little alteration:

Are you lonesome tonight
Do you miss them tonight
Don't you wish they had drifted apart
Do you like it when the chairs in your parlor are empty and bare
Do you gaze at your doorstep and picture him not there
Is your heart filled with disdain 
Do you wish he won't come back again..
Tell me dear, are you lonesome tonight


How were the fries? Didn't that just make you want to be his friend..no sale for me unless there was a big juicy cheeseburger with all the trimmings to go along with it. I might mull it over for a few years then.

Nothing exciting to report here today. Went to town to buy some new clothesline and a few odd and ends groceries.  Came home and watched the grass grow and wondered what the heck I'm going to do with all those jalapeno peppers in the garden..can't get enthused about canning them like I did last year.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 21, 2013)

My Daughter came down to visit me this weekend, and she brought me a new laptop, to replace the old Dinosaur desktop that has been slowly dying for the last year. The new laptop is a nice MacAir, and my first try at an Apple computer. 
I have had the iPad for a couple of years now, and totally love it. It can replace the desktop for most of the things I do online, but not everything, so I still used the computer for programs the iPad didn't do.
She gave me the quick version of "MacAir 101", but I am still figuring out how everything works on an Apple. So far, I really am liking  it, and expect it will be even better as I get the hang of using it. 
Today, I discovered how to turn on the sound, so I now have the headphones on, and listening to music. The sound quality is excellent. I downloaded Spotify, and have on my playlist of favorites. Life is good....


----------



## TICA (Aug 22, 2013)

Worked on cleaning up the camper this morning.  It really isn't that dirty, but I don't want to see anyone else's dirt, so scrubbed down the fridge, have already done the walls, floors and bathroom.   Figured out the fridge is electric so went out and bought an extension cord to try it out.  Will take the vacuum out in a while and do all the various storage compartments.  I'm debating if I should replace or paint the old fake panel board.  I'm hesitant to take it off but I might paint it if the mood hits me.  Took the dogs with me and they thought they had a big trip!
Just a puttering day for TICA.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 22, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> "You're a better than me, McGee".  I'd've thrown them out when nobody was looking for fear they had been -----ah-----tainted:eeew:
> 
> Beware recently released from prison ****** predators bearing gifts:apple:
> 
> Just keep posting something on a daily basis, so we know you're tied up in duct tape somewhere:cold:



LOL - no, I'm good. But yeah, the daily posting isn't a bad idea ...



Ozarkgal said:


> *Phil*: That old Elvis tune came to mind, with a little alteration:
> 
> Are you lonesome tonight
> Do you miss them tonight
> ...



Love it! 



> How were the fries? Didn't that just make you want to be his friend..no sale for me unless there was a big juicy cheeseburger with all the trimmings to go along with it. I might mull it over for a few years then.



Actually I waited until he went to bed, then I brought them out to the trash outside.

I don't like to be beholden to anyone. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Make sure you wrap them in something and bury them under something else, just in case HE takes something to the trash and would see them.  I know trash is really gawrsh-awful smelly this time of year but do it anyway.  Never know how little it might take to set the murderous side of him off-----------------
> 
> Yesssss, I watch too much of the ID channel-------------------



Funny you said that, because that's exactly what I did - great minds think alike!

Last night they came home from working on his house. He's all steamed because evidently AOL was charging him $30/mn all the time he was in prison - 24 months. He's pacing back and forth, cursing, rattling the change in his pocket ... finally, at 9:00 at night, he says he wants to punch something and that he's going out for a walk.







A tap on the window an hour later, and it's been raining heavy all the time. I let him in the back door (that doesn't sound too good, but YOU know what I mean!) and he comes in greatly calmed, claims he didn't hit anybody, then went off on a renewed rant about AOL and how if he was in their office right now he'd choke one of them.

Yeah.

My roomie is relieved this morning that he went off on his own for the day, telling me with words and body language that she feels she's done her part for him - gave him a place to crash - and seems a lot more level-headed than a few days ago. I guess the bloom has fallen from the rose ...

I've hidden my duct tape and my knives, and put chastity belts on the critters.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 23, 2013)

Obviously, your "house guest" needs to go.  Been there.  Standing firm at the door and saying no is all that works.  If necessary, call the cops and let them shoot him . . .  I mean take him away for trespassing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 23, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Obviously, your "house guest" needs to go.  Been there.  Standing firm at the door and saying no is all that works.  If necessary, call the cops and let them shoot him . . .  I mean take him away for trespassing.



Naw, that's probably a little extreme. He's got problems like all the rest of us, but the thing that gets me is that money isn't one of them. He's collecting a union pension AND Social Security, has money in the bank(s) and drives a fairly new crew-cab F-150, so it isn't like he'd starve if she kicked him out.

But that sudden mood change - now THAT has potential for being bothersome. Nothing I can't handle _while I'm around_, but I'm not always going to _be_ around ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 23, 2013)

Phil...what's so wrong with his house that he can't sleep in a bedroom while he's fixing it up?  Even if he has to eat at McD's for a while if the kitchen isn't operational.  Only takes a day or two to get the electricity and water turned on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2013)

Phil, I have no doubt that you could make him wish he was in a protected prison cell if you wanted to, so unless he's got an 'equalizer' he'd have no chance.  But like you say, you won't always be there if the $hit hits the fan.

Good your roomie is having second thoughts.  Wacko mood changes are never good, I don't want to be in a relationship with any hothead like that.  First he wants to punch something so bad, that he has to go out and cool off.  Then he wants to choke the AOL people because he was in the joint for perverted acts...I didn't know they give prison discounts.  

 So right there, he's really being unreasonable.  It only a matter of time before he's in the slammer again with that attitude.  Ozarkgal if right, there's no reason he can't stay in his own house.  The only reason he's wanting to stay by you, is to get cozy with your roomie again, so he can take advantage of her kind nature.  I'd sure hate to see anything at all happen to her, looks like regular black eyes could come easy with a joker like that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, today after our walk with the dog, I made up some lists and went out shopping for some food and stuff we'll need on our camping trip.  We'll be heading out after the holiday, when everyone else if off the roads.  I bought some flannel sheets to put in our sleeping bag, it gets cool when you're near the mountains at night.  Regular cotton sheets have that cold feel.  We'll likely just be gone for two weeks again, in the same area where we went last time, so if I take any pictures, they'll be similar again.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Honestly . . . I am a nice guy...  But can pull up the ice cold part of me (they nicknamed me Ice in my veterans group...) when it comes to saying, "No!" to a guy like this.  Take your problems and split, buddy.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello Kitty pulled her fly through the air and land on the bed with all her weight at 0300 a few times; poking her nose in my face and chirping.  Okay, so she wants to go outside.  I've got no problem with that.  Stumbled out of bed and down the stairs to open the back door for her while looking forward to climbing back into bed and my unfinished dreams.  But, NOOOOOOooooo.  She just strolled over to her food dish and started enjoying a midnight snack.  What, she just wanted my company while she ate???  As I wobbled away on still sleepy legs, I mumbled the age old question, "Why are you such a CAT?"

I love animals . . .


----------



## GDAD (Aug 24, 2013)

4.55am..25th.august.. second night I can't sleep, back playing up. At 73 I suppose i shouldn't complain.
Think i'll make myself a Coffee, Take a Tramal tablet for the pain & do a bit more on the  computer.:dispirited:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear your back is acting up and keeping you from sleeping.  Hope the coffee, Tramal and computer play helps.  Oh, just in case you missed the warning, "*Do not use* TRAMAL if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. . ."


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 24, 2013)

All quiet on the Eastern front today. Beat up my student for a few hours, got a lot done on my blogs, abused the animals for a while. Roomie #2 was out for the day by himself, no drama when he returned. As I write this he's eating a bowl of pasta watching the Dodger's game - harmless enough.

TG, your cat truly IS a CAT. It's what they _do_. 

... still not as frustrating as _women_, though ...

*ducks, runs and hides*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2013)

GDAD said:


> 4.55am..25th.august.. second night I can't sleep, back playing up. At 73 I suppose i shouldn't complain.
> Think i'll make myself a Coffee, Take a Tramal tablet for the pain & do a bit more on the  computer.:dispirited:



Sorry to hear your back is giving you sleep problems GDAD.  Sometimes a nice long soak in an Epsom salt bath helps relax the muscles and relieve some of the pain. :bath:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2013)

That Guy, my cat plays me like that every day...come to think of it so does my dog.   ....love animals too. :love_heart:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 24, 2013)

_That Guy Wrote.. Oh, just in case you missed the warning, "Do not use TRAMAL if you are pregnant or breastfeeding. . ."



 i hope Gdad read your warning _


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 24, 2013)

Today I just did some much needed housework, mowed the backyard and pulled some weeds, now I'm just relaxing until I take a nice cool shower.  Hope everyone is having a great day! :happy:


----------



## TICA (Aug 25, 2013)

Went to the barn and saw my horse for the first time in a week.  Didn't ride today as it is too hot, but will later this week.  Had brunch with some friends then home to do the mowing that I've been meaning to do all week.  Finished the mowing and thought I'd do some weed whacking but flooded the thing so am on a forced break.  Have been checking out various types of tractors on the net, expensive machines.  Wishing I had taken some courses in my younger days in mechanics, then I'd consider buying an old one.  Oh well, don't need it yet so will keep looking at options.


----------



## Bee (Aug 25, 2013)

It is a Bank Holiday Week-end here and I have family visiting for the week-end, I live in a seaside town and today we went to the beach.


----------



## Pam (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice pics, Bee.  

My day was as follows.....woke up, walked the dog, played on the computer, did a bit of housework, had a bite to eat, watched tele, fell asleep.  Perfect.


----------



## Bee (Aug 27, 2013)

Pam that could have been perfect...............but.............you mentioned the word............housework...and oh! yes, I don't have to think of the walk, cos I has a budgie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice photos Bee, hope you had a nice family get-together.


----------



## Bee (Aug 27, 2013)

Thankyou SeaBreeze, I had a great week-end thanks, one thing we did which I hadn't done for years was to buy some fish and chips and sit on the pier on the quay and eat them straight from the wrapping, best way to eat fish and chips.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 27, 2013)

Bee..glad you had a good time with your family. Your pictures capture the essence of the beach...waaaaa...I wanna go to the beach and eat fish and chips..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




drool...it's been too long.

Well, finally, I think I got my engine revved again.  The iron pills are starting to work and so am I.  Yesterday I finally got outside to do some weeding, clipping and thinning.  The annuals are in full bloom now.  

This morning sitting on the porch having coffee, we kept hearing a weird noise coming from across the creek.  It sounded like it was coming from near the rock hunting cabin my brother is building.  Finally, I said we were getting dressed and going over there to see what was going on.  We hopped in the beater 4WD Toyota and went four wheeling across the creek and over some rough terrain the creek had re-arranged after the last round of storms.  Nothing going on over there, but apparently someone off in the distance was doing some work on their farm and the sound carried like it was very close.

Back to the homestead where I commenced to bleach the mold on the deck and scrubbed the entire thing.  Living in the woods anything that doesn't get a lot of sunlight grows green goo, even the rocks in the driveway.  With that out of the way, I had a sit down in the pasture in a lawn chair for a few minutes and watched the Gangstas try to out terrorize each other.  

I then trudged up the hill to hang my new don't mess with us gun sign on the gate, and then back down to the garden to pick a peck of peppers to pickle...can't say that three times I betlayful:.  

I made three pints of banana pepper rings and three pints of jalapenos.  One of the jalapenos I left the seeds in, they're going to my Mexican friends, and they like 'em hot!  When we have a campfire, they pull them right off the bush, throw them on the campfire grill and chow down.  I was foolish enough to bite into one last week, I know better, and I deserved what I got.

Okay..tired now, and still have dinner to cook.


----------



## TICA (Aug 28, 2013)

So glad to hear you are feeling better Ozarkgal!  Not only feeling better, but full of energy by the sounds of it - Yay!!!:encouragement:

Drove my sister to her Dr. appt this morning and then for groceries.  She's improving every day but still not comfortable driving so I did that for her.   Have been on line this afternoon trying to find a chainsaw course to take.  No luck yet, but I have some calls out.  I won't buy the saw until I do that and won't be taking down huge trees either, but there are some smaller ones that I could tackle (maybe).   They scare me to death so that might actually be a positive thing.  We'll see.........

Turned out the weatherman was wrong and instead of the rain and thunder predicted, it turned into a lovely day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2013)

Spent the day packing stuff into the camper for our trip next week.  Most is done now, except for a few more items we need to pick up at the store.  Getting excited, looking to get out of town and beat the heat. nthego:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2013)

Pretty busy this week at the beach. Selling a lot of propane as lots of folks cooking out this weekend. Have a new companion out at the propane shack. She, or he, has been hanging around for over a week now, so we named her Saveon. I can't quite pet her, but she will walk up to me but she won't let me pet her.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Pretty busy this week at the beach. Selling a lot of propane as lots of folks cooking out this weekend. Have a new companion out at the propane shack. She, or he, has been hanging around for over a week now, so we named her Saveon. I can't quite pet her, but she will walk up to me but she won't let me pet her.



Awww, a propane-powered pussycat! Maybe give her a snort off the ol' regulator ... layful:

Still enjoying my roomie's "vacation" - brings back wonderful memories of living by myself ... except for SnagglePuss hocking up hairballs all over the place. I'm feeding him his regular food in the regular amounts, so I guess he's just pining away for his Mistress.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2013)

I bet it's a busy weekend for you Pappy, last big summer holiday.  Saveon looks cute, could be named Socks, lol! layful:  It doesn't look in bad shape, do you think it has an owner?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2013)

We don't think so, SeaBreeze. She is always hanging around the back building and dumpster. Yesterday, she got a chipmunk and was batting the heck out of it. This went on quite a while and the chippy finally got loose and went up a tree. It didn't look in the best of shape after Saveon got through with it.


----------



## TICA (Aug 31, 2013)

Have been checking out the property the last few days as I've hired a chainsaw worker to take down some trees.  So far so good and am hoping to have the grubber in early next week.   Feel like I'm making some progress although slow going as I want to keep as much of the wood as I can for future use.    Rode my horse for about an hour yesterday too so that is always good for bringing a smile to my face.  I'm hoping to get to the barn again sometime this weekend.

Glad you are having some peace and quiet Phil.  I like having the house to myself every once in while too.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 31, 2013)

Last few minutes of August . . .  time is flying.

Enjoyed birds feeding off the sunflowers.  Watched some lizards darting around.  Visited with neighbor but he didn't have time for some guitar playing.  Watched Georgie and Clemson football on the toob.  Great game!  Soaked sore knees in bath . . . forgot to get bubbles!

See you in September.


----------



## TICA (Sep 1, 2013)

New thread started for September.   Goodbye to August 2013!


----------

